# To My SM Family & "Team Teddy"



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It has been one week today since Teddy went missing:smcry: We have been working about 10 hours a day for the past week trying to find him..it is exhausting work and a total nightmare thinking about our little man being lost, afraid, and alone. My husband Chuck and I are so heartbroken.:smcry: We got a tip yesterday that Teddy was spotted a few days ago so we are concentrating in the area where he was last seen.. He is in "survival mode" meaning he is hiding and staying away from people, even us..this makes him extremely difficult to find as he may be hiding in very dense woods. We are desperate to find him as soon as possible as he will not be able to survive on his own indefinitely if he is still out there. We hired a scent tracker to track him initially but felt he had been picked up until we got the new tip. Because Teddy is afraid and hiding, the tracker is coming back in the morning and she will do her best to find him. Please pray that he is found. We have also saturated the area with signs and flyers. Chuck and I want to thank all of you for your love, support, monetary contributions, prayers, and advice..:crying:We are so grateful and humbled by the outpouring of concern and help we have received. A special thank you to "Team Teddy" who have been literally working around the world and around the clock doing various and time consuming tasks to help spread the word and find our Teddy. You have been our hands and feet, our cheerleaders, our encouragers, and given us valuable help that we didn't even know existed...all of you have kept us going and we thank you from the bottom of our hearts. Please pray that Michele and her tracking dog Epic will be successful in finding Teddy tomorrow. She starts early tomorrow morning. Please help us bring Teddy home!:crying:Bless you all :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am praying soooooo hard for Teddy's safe return. He is on my mind constantly. Please God, bring Teddy home to his family.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Praying for you guys and sweet Teddy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers. I will stay tuned tomorrow and pray for Teddy to be found.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Father of all creatures, great & small. . . watch over our little Teddy tonight, shelter him, comfort him, let him be at peace & in a place of safety. Hide his scent from coyotes & other animals & birds who would harm him. Protect him from the elements--provide water & food to sustain him. We have so many fears for him & our minds run quickly to those fears rather than to you, our loving Father. We want to trust You when everything points in the opposite direction. Our faith is not in our prayers, but in You alone. We want to stay focused on Who you are & not what you provide---but our hearts want so much for Teddy to get home. We ask you Lord to be the eyes on the ground & the wisdom in the heart of the tracker tomorrow. We believe together that April needs closure---it is so emotionally draining what you are asking of her---strengthen her tonight & tomorrow most especially we pray. We stretch out our hands to you and ask you to help us receive with gratitude & thanksgiving your answer. We would not fail to ask for your mercy---for you have allowed us that privilege. We leave to you what you know is best. Help us to receive your will w/humility & the knowledge that you do all things well. In the name of Christ, I pray.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Praying for you all, April! I reached out to my friends, my old vet and trainer in Charlotte from when I lived there and they all have shared Teddy's poster to help spread the word. Praying that the tracker finds him tomorrow!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandi - what a beautiful prayer for Teddy and his family. There are so many people praying for Little Teddy. I hope that our hears and minds will join tomorrow in prayer for Teddy, April and her husband Chuck, the scent tracker, Michelle and her dog, Epic and also for Bri who has tirelessly worked behind the scenes keeping us all motivated and informed. 

Hold you pups close tomorrow morning, pray and think and feel good thoughts. *BELIEVE* that Teddy will be found. 

Terre and Denne

Terre and Denne


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

rrwtrw said:


> Sandi - what a beautiful prayer for Teddy and his family. There are so many people praying for Little Teddy. I hope that our hears and minds will join tomorrow in prayer for Teddy, April and her husband Chuck, the scent tracker, Michelle and her dog, Epic and also for Bri who has tirelessly worked behind the scenes keeping us all motivated and informed.
> 
> Hold you pups close tomorrow morning, pray and think and feel good thoughts. *BELIEVE* that Teddy will be found.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the kind words of encouragement. Trust me there is an amazing team working non stop to find Teddy. I truly have fallen in love with my SM family all over again. Several of these folks have missed their calling as detectives, researches and marketing pros! I'm afraid to start calling out names of these fabulous folks for fear I will leave someone out and risk offending someone like that. Just know that Team Teddy truly has the wow factor! 

I hope that tonight and tomorrow we will all take the time to repeat Sandi's prayer out loud. It is absolutely perfect! Maybe someone could host an online prayer / meditation vigil here on SM in the morning?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I can't even imagine how exhausting, physically, mentally and most of all emotionally this has been for your and Charles. Team Teddy has been working full tilt to try to figure out some way to find Teddy no matter how near or far we are from you. I wish some of us where there in your neighborhood. We keep both of you and mostly Teddy in our prayers. Every day my eye fly open hoping to read some good news. Be strong and feel the love surrounding you all. I hope it's an "Epic" day! :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> "Father of all creatures, great & small. . . watch over our little Teddy tonight, shelter him, comfort him, let him be at peace & in a place of safety. Hide his scent from coyotes & other animals & birds who would harm him. Protect him from the elements--provide water & food to sustain him. We have so many fears for him & our minds run quickly to those fears rather than to you, our loving Father. We want to trust You when everything points in the opposite direction. Our faith is not in our prayers, but in You alone. We want to stay focused on Who you are & not what you provide---but our hearts want so much for Teddy to get home. We ask you Lord to be the eyes on the ground & the wisdom in the heart of the tracker tomorrow. We believe together that April needs closure---it is so emotionally draining what you are asking of her---strengthen her tonight & tomorrow most especially we pray. We stretch out our hands to you and ask you to help us receive with gratitude & thanksgiving your answer. We would not fail to ask for your mercy---for you have allowed us that privilege. We leave to you what you know is best. Help us to receive your will w/humility & the knowledge that you do all things well. In the name of Christ, I pray.


Thank you so much, In Jesus's name Amen


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Praying for you all, April! I reached out to my friends, my old vet and trainer in Charlotte from when I lived there and they all have shared Teddy's poster to help spread the word. Praying that the tracker finds him tomorrow!


Thank you Nida..we appreciate it so much:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April - I can't even imagine how exhausting, physically, mentally and most of all emotionally this has been for your and Charles. Team Teddy has been working full tilt to try to figure out some way to find Teddy no matter how near or far we are from you. I wish some of us where there in your neighborhood. We keep both of you and mostly Teddy in our prayers. Every day my eye fly open hoping to read some good news. Be strong and feel the love surrounding you all. I hope it's an "Epic" day! :grouphug:


Thank you and God bless you,Sue:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> I am praying soooooo hard for Teddy's safe return. He is on my mind constantly. Please God, bring Teddy home to his family.


Thank you so much, Kathy:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

summergirl1973 said:


> Praying for you guys and sweet Teddy.


Awe thank you, dear one and CEO!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

sherry said:


> Sending hugs and prayers. I will stay tuned tomorrow and pray for Teddy to be found.


Thank you Sherry:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest April and Chuck,

My prayers and thoughts have been with precious Teddy, and both of you, around the clock.
I am not on Facebook a lot, but, I have had Teddy's picture on the top of my page. And, I just updated the page with asking more friends if they can help in any way.

I can only imagine how stressful and difficult this has been, worrying and hoping ... that Teddy will soon be returned home safely to his loving family. 

I hope that Michelle (the tracker) will be able to read all the support you have ... not only on Spoiled Maltese ... but, from your friends from around the world.

Please know that my heart, love, and prayers with you. And, of course, darling Teddy.:heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dearest April and Chuck,
> 
> My prayers and thoughts have been with precious Teddy, and both of you, around the clock.
> I am not on Facebook a lot, but, I have had Teddy's picture on the top of my page. And, I just updated the page with asking more friends if they can help in any way.
> ...


God bless you and thank you, sweet Marie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you are able to find Teddy tomorrow. I know this must be exhausting on him and on you. Let us all hope that he will be back home with you by tomorrow evening.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh Walter from your mouth to Gods ears! I love that post!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

BTW, if anyone is interested ... we are hosting a Prayer / Meditation Vigil tomorrow morning on FB at 9 a.m. EST / U.S. Help Find Teddy The Maltese is the page name. I'll share this on another post too. We will be praying and lifting up positive thought for Teddy, his family and the Tracker (Epic Animal Recovery). We hope you will join us a we encourage loving energy for the rescue that will be taking place while we are praying.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

APRIL, we are all hoping and praying for Teddy's return. When and if he does come home, I sure hope you guys make it to Asheville so we can both scold and love him at the same time.....

Please dear God....Please let Teddy come home safely...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying to Saint Anthony and Saint Francis for Teddy's safe return. I will continue praying and I know that you will find him tomorrow. Hugs to you both. 

Debbie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April - I can't believe what you must be feeling, and how stressed and exhausted you and Charles must be. I'm so worried for little Teddy as I can't imagine how he's been managing all alone.

I've been praying night and day and working the Internet for postings and watching Craig's List and the like.

Teddy has been added to 2 prayer groups here in New Mexico and I lit a candle for him this morning. I have let my prayer groups know about tomorrow's early morning prayer, and we will all be with you in spirit. And are definitely praying for Michelle and Epic, and of course for you and Charles, but most of all for Teddy.

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't even imagine what you are going through. Saying prayers!


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Tiffany and I pray for teddy.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

April and team if I can help in maryland please let me know.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I lit so many candles for Teddy's safe return. Praying for good news tomorrow morning, dear April.
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We keep watching for any news that he's found or at least sighted.. He's always on our minds and prayers.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Lord please watch over Teddy & bring him home!*

:heartear April we are praying so hard for you all, and for the tracker woman & her scent dog, _and for special protection for *:heart:Teddy!!:heart: * 

_Sandi that was a beautiful prayer to our Father & to our Lord Jesus Christ, and I agree along with you in that prayer whole heartedly!!

With Love & concern, 
Sandy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April my dear sister in Christ, at times like these all we can do is trust in God


Matthew 18:20
For where two or three gather in my name, there am I with them.


My hear breaks for you and your hubby, but I believe in miracles and I'm believing that little Teddy will be found. 
so many are praying, sending good thoughts and lightning candles, you are LOVED dear friend and little Teddy is in God's safe hands. I'm so looking forward to hearing he's home with mommy and daddy.
Lorin and I pray in the morning and in the evenings, I pray through the day.
I love you dear friend:wub: try and get some rest.

Sandi that is a beautiful prayer. Amen to your prayer


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

April, lots of prayers, positive toughts and vibes are transmitted from us over the big pond!

It's unimaginable what you and your entire family must go through actually.
I hope and pray from the bottom of my heart that sweet Teddy will be found with the help of Michelle and Epic today. We'll support you in our thoughts and will light up a candle. 

Sending lots of strength and hugs to all of you! 

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, just a note ... that all of your Spoiled Maltese family has you in our hearts and prayers this morning. I have been up since before dawn this morning ... with so many of your other friends who have been posting here and on Facebook. 

Last night before going to sleep, I prayed once again, for Teddy's safe return to you today. And, more prayers again this morning. 

I can only imagine how exhausted you and Chuck must feel. My heart goes out to both of you ... with love and hugs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

April, I came here to check for a good update....I had read the tracker was coming again today. This whole ordeal is so heart wrenching, I pray he is found safe and sound.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I got up early this morning to be part of the unified prayer vigil for Teddy, and many from my 2 prayer groups did the same. I've been continually praying for Teddy as so many others have. We will continue until precious Teddy is found. Right now I'm praying to St. Jude as he is the patron Saint of lost causes. God is great, and I know He is hearing all of our prayers.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

April,

I've been busy at work and not on here, but I've been on group chat with the others getting updates and I want you to know that I've been thinking about you and Teddy everyday since he went missing and I pray for him to come home.

Sending you love and positive thoughts during this difficult time.

Xoxo
Kim


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

April, we're still here with you. I feel like Teddy is all of ours, we're invested in him like that. I think he has become our heart dog. This could be any one of our baby's. We all need to know he can get home safe and sound. Sending love, hugs and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April, we are holding you, your hubby and Teddy in prayer. I love you dear friend:wub:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh April, Teddy has become my little fur baby too. He's our fur baby here on SM. I hold him so close to my heart. I've been praying (and crying) for him since I read that he was lost. I can't imagine what you and your husband must be feeling. Please hang in there. Sending lots prayers your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

April, hoping and praying that he will be back home and safe with you again. XOXOXO


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

April I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through. Sending as much love, positive energy, and prayers for a safe return that is humanly possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I log in everyday hoping that there is a Teddy is found message. I do so hope he is found soon!!


----------

